# Low Carb Corner :)



## Glitziegal (Feb 18, 2006)

A few gals have PM'd me about how I have been losing my weight so here goes.
I'm an Atkins gal *ducks from flying objects*
I have just relaunched my induction after having a break over Christmas (which was a stupid idea), and am exercising regularly.

If anyone wants to start Atkins/ Low Carbing I am happy to try and answer any questions you may have.  I'm no expert but have been on the plan for nearly a year now so know my way around it pretty well.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 20, 2006)

Be strong fellow Atkins girlie! I lost 35 lbs and have not gained one lb back...I admit it's not the best way to go health-wise, but it's the ONLY thing that worked for me and now that I'm just maintaining my weight I am healthier than I ever was pre-Atkins! I eat tons of protein, fiber, fruits and veggies, and GOOD carbs. Rarely eat the fried food, sugar, and white flours that I used to.


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Be strong fellow Atkins girlie! I lost 35 lbs and have not gained one lb back...I admit it's not the best way to go health-wise, but it's the ONLY thing that worked for me and now that I'm just maintaining my weight I am healthier than I ever was pre-Atkins! I eat tons of protein, fiber, fruits and veggies, and GOOD carbs. Rarely eat the fried food, sugar, and white flours that I used to._

 
Woohoo an ally.  I've fit the 50 lbs lost mark again.  So onwards and downwards


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh man.. your progress is so impressive... =) 

I'm about to start South Beach Diet... hopefully I will get some results...


----------



## glamella (Mar 5, 2006)

I am using SB again, but this time it has been super hard to curb the sugar (my downfall) cravings.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 22, 2006)

I follow the ABs Diet which stresses healthy carbs and high protein.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used to be a size 16/18 and I am a size 8/10 now.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

SB isn't so bad. I'm getting really creative with food and indulding in sugar free fudge popsicles.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 12, 2010)

Bumping this thread as I am modifying my diet to reduce/moderate my carbs.  Not doing Atkins, but I realize I am addicted to carbs and I need to reduce my intake of them long term.

Anyone else doing a low-to-moderate carb diet?


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 25, 2010)

doing atkins moderation. Taking elements of it into my diet.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Bumping this thread as I am modifying my diet to reduce/moderate my carbs. Not doing Atkins, but I realize I am addicted to carbs and I need to reduce my intake of them long term.

Anyone else doing a low-to-moderate carb diet?_

 

I've been doing low carb for 3 weeks. I was addicted to carbs too... I <3 sweet stuff. Anyway the doctor told me I have prediabetes type 1 is why I started. I'm eating only about 25 carbs or lower a day and I've lost 13lbs so far. My bf has lost 22lbs in 3 weeks ( guys make me sick!). Anyway I feel so much more energetic now. The only thing about this diet is you HAVE to drink lots of water for the fat to pass through your system and it's kind of hard on your kidneys because of all the protein but if you drink the water you'll be ok. Good luck lady !


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2Shadow* 

 
_I've been doing low carb for 3 weeks. I was addicted to carbs too... I <3 sweet stuff. Anyway the doctor told me I have prediabetes type 1 is why I started. I'm eating only about 25 carbs or lower a day and I've lost 13lbs so far. My bf has lost 22lbs in 3 weeks ( guys make me sick!). Anyway I feel so much more energetic now. The only thing about this diet is you HAVE to drink lots of water for the fat to pass through your system and it's kind of hard on your kidneys because of all the protein but if you drink the water you'll be ok. Good luck lady !_

 
Thanks for sharing!  I'm glad you and your BF have had such success so far.  Carbs are definitely my enemy!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 26, 2010)

Check out the paleo diet, or marksdailyapple.com for Primal Blueprint eating.  Both are carb friendly in terms of vegetables and fruits but are pretty solidly against grains and rice.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a question!  I recently did an Atkins-esque diet.  High protein, low carb.  I ended up losing 15 lbs in 3 weeks or so, but I realized after a few days of low carbs, I was tired ALL the time.  All I wanted to do was sleep...no matter how much sleep I got, I was still sleepy.  Made me get into preggers paranoia. lol  How do you NOT feel fatigued on this type of diet?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 20, 2010)

How does one get started?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnowAngel1106* 

 
_I have a question!  I recently did an Atkins-esque diet.  High protein, low carb.  I ended up losing 15 lbs in 3 weeks or so, but I realized after a few days of low carbs, I was tired ALL the time.  All I wanted to do was sleep...no matter how much sleep I got, I was still sleepy.  Made me get into preggers paranoia. lol  How do you NOT feel fatigued on this type of diet?_

 
I don't restrict my carbs, I just restrict how I get them.  That is to say, I get them through fruits and vegetables. 
Honestly the first two weeks suck balls.  If you're super fatigued, get a small sweet potato, bake it, and throw some cinnamon on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That'll get you through the hump. 
Otherwise, watermelon, strawberries, blueberries, and spinach are your friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_How does one get started?_

 
Just stop eating grains, dairy, and legumes.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 17, 2010)

SnowAngel1106 said:


> I have a question! I recently did an Atkins-esque diet. High protein, low carb. I ended up losing 15 lbs in 3 weeks or so, but I realized after a few days of low carbs, I was tired ALL the time. All I wanted to do was sleep...no matter how much sleep I got, I was still sleepy. Made me get into preggers paranoia. lol How do you NOT feel fatigued on this type of diet?


	Low energy is common in the beginning when one cuts down on carbs. In my experience it passes, so it can be a good idea to plan the first week for a time when you don't have to be on your a game so to speak.

  	I am going to back to Atkins after I move on november 1st. New life, new body.


----------



## Cingels (Jun 28, 2011)

I am more "moderate" carb,vs low carb. But I am trying to lean towards the LOWER side of moderate. 

  	I am trying to reverse my insulin resistance,and I KNOW reducing carbs (and in turn,the insulin spikes) is the way to go.

  	I guess to complicate matters, I am Bipolar II and I use food for comfort and to ease the symptoms. (I am on meds that help,but some people just have very difficult to treat depression,and thats me!)

  	I see a therapist,and I read a lot of books on compulsive overeating etc and its HELPED a lot. I used to binge weekly,now its maybe every 4-8 weeks. So my binges have gotten much less frequent.

  	But still,I gotta say its tough!

  	I lost 47 lbs thru exercise,portion control and eating moderate carbs. (from sweet potatoes,fruits and veg....sometimes beans) I gained it back,the foremost reason was I was very depressed for several months,and when you get so depressed,you are so desperate to ease the pain,that you sometimes will do anything. And even though its not long lasting,food DOES sooth me immediately. Not the healthiest treatment,but its the truth.

  	ANYWAYS! I felt great eating that way and at that weight. I need to get back to it. I know I can.

  	Oh and on top of THAT Im training for a half marathon! (race is in September) Which requires more carbs that usual. BUT Im going to try to stick to sweet potatoes and fruits. See how it goes!

  	SOrry to ramble,I just thought it might be helpful to others who may be going thru similar. 

  	Courtney


----------

